# American Royal Invitational Results...



## Greg Rempe (Oct 3, 2009)

Overall:
20 Iowa smokey d's
19 lotta bull
I smell smoke
17 smoke me tender
16 great grills
15 BBQ guru
14 
12 big t's
11 boy and his BBQ
10 Jeanne got wood
9 pellet envy
8 smokin Scotsmen
7 jiggy piggy
6 butcher BBQ 
5 smokers wild
4 mount Dora BBQ company
3 cool smoke
reserve grand - caveman cuisine
grand- PLOWBOYS!!!!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.arbbq.com/arbbq.com/ContestResults/tabid/73/Default.aspx

Categories:
http://www.arbbq.com/arbbq.com/ContestResults/tabid/73/Default.aspx

BOB


----------

